# Ornamental shrub/tree



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice shrub, nice windbreak, highly attractive to honeybees. Any guesses? I would like to get a few for around my mom's hives. (not hers actually, just on her property)

Trying to remember how to post pics. Something changed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Got it


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Possibly an ornamental Sumac would be my guess.


----------

